# La Passione per i cavalli



## dererumnatura (29 Gennaio 2007)

Il mio 'amico' ha una passione per le corse dei cavalli ( al trotto)
Quanto questa cosa..può spaventarmi??

Devo essere sincera..è per me un elemento che mi impedisce completamente di essere serena.

Lui sostiene che il tutto è iniziato frequentando un amico e la sua famiglia, che possedeva dei cavalli da trotto.
Lui si è appassionato alla loro storia, alle corse.Dice che per lui è come rispondere ad un quiz...conosci qualcosa di un argomento e cerchi di indovinare le risposte.

Sostiene che è stato parecchio tempo senza andare all'ippodromo.E che può rinunciarci quando ha meglio da fare.

Inoltre dice che se fa i conti..gli costa più il vizio della sigaretta....

Ma la cosa mi spaventa...molto

che ne dite? vi sembra un fattore che possa disincentivarmi a frequentarlo?

P.S.:ma......un tizio....'normale'...nooo???


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Da come la racconti, più che ai cavalli, si appassiona al gioco d'azzardo, ... d'azzardo per lui, ... per il suo amico sarebbe una cosa diversa visto che al limite lui scommette per o contro i suoi cavalli.

Personalmente, io mi ricordo di aver impedito alla mia ex, quando eravamo in crociera, di puntare mille lire al Casinò sul nero o rosso: ho un'avversione per ogni gioco di questo tipo, che sia dai cavalli ... e per finire all'Enalotto o come diavolo lo chiamano oggi.

Per me puntare qualsiasi cosa, anche un centesimo di euro su cose simili, ... equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non dovrei nemmeno intervenire in questo post, ... una ragazza con cui sto e si limita anche solo a giocare alla schedina del totocalcio ... è già finita


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il mio 'amico' ha una passione per le corse dei cavalli ( al trotto)
> Quanto questa cosa..può spaventarmi??
> 
> Devo essere sincera..è per me un elemento che mi impedisce completamente di essere serena.
> ...


Sei per caso prossima alle nozze con quest'uomo?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei per caso prossima alle nozze con quest'uomo?


 
no
ma so quanto poi soffro ad allontanarmi dalle persone a cui voglio bene


----------



## Old fun (29 Gennaio 2007)

*penso*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il mio 'amico' ha una passione per le corse dei cavalli ( al trotto)
> Quanto questa cosa..può spaventarmi??
> 
> Devo essere sincera..è per me un elemento che mi impedisce completamente di essere serena.
> ...


Penso che la cosa non debba ne spaventarti, ne influenzarti, ne preoccuparti, in quanto uno non è illegale, due se è una passione se non è condivisibile, quantomeno va accettata, 3 nel momento in cui ti accorgessi che sta diventando una droga (se mai lo diventerà) allora si che potrai valutare eventuali provvedimenti. E poi scusa è come se qualcuno si preoccupasse perchè per esempio a te piace fare shopping.
Suggerimento, vai con lui e cerca di capire come funziona la cosa, magari piace anche a te, a volte si ha paura di ciò che non si conosce
Ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa non debba ne spaventarti, ne influenzarti, ne preoccuparti, in quanto uno non è illegale, due se è una passione se non è condivisibile, quantomeno va accettata, 3 nel momento in cui ti accorgessi che sta diventando una droga (se mai lo diventerà) allora si che potrai valutare eventuali provvedimenti. E poi scusa è come se qualcuno si preoccupasse perchè per esempio a te piace fare shopping.
> Suggerimento, vai con lui e cerca di capire come funziona la cosa, magari piace anche a te, a volte si ha paura di ciò che non si conosce
> Ciao


 
grazie fun!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2007)

*scappa...*

Se una cosa ti sembra inquietante ...meglio lasciar perdere ...
Io volevo lasciare quello che poi è diventato mio marito perché rideva di fim che consideravo irritanti (non conta se avessi ragione o no ..conta l'affinità) ...avrei fatto bene...
Ricordo un'amica che escludeva un uomo se non aveva le scarpe che voleva lei ..mi sembrava superficiale ..
...ma io non uscirei mai con un uomo con gli occhiali da sole...


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una cosa ti sembra inquietante ...meglio lasciar perdere ...
> Io volevo lasciare quello che poi è diventato mio marito perché rideva di fim che consideravo irritanti (non conta se avessi ragione o no ..conta l'affinità) ...avrei fatto bene...
> Ricordo un'amica che escludeva un uomo se non aveva le scarpe che voleva lei ..mi sembrava superficiale ..
> ...ma io non uscirei mai con un uomo con gli occhiali da sole...


 
Il problema...è che i cavalli piacciono anche a me.Mi piacerebbe andare a vedere una corsa.Non è una 'incompatibilità.
ho solo paura delle conseguenze che i miei preconcetti mi portano ad ipotizzare.

Continuo a ripensare alla perfetta sintonia che avevo prima...e questo non va bene..
l'unico elemento dissonante nell'altra storia...era sua moglie...per il resto...non c'era cosa che non mi andasse, che non mi piacesse.....

Questa cosa mi fa una rabbia immensa.

E ho paura che stia cercando ogni buon motivo per disincentivarmi, per fare paragoni....
Eppure sento davvero che questo nuovo ragazzo mi piace, mi dà calore...mi fa star bene....a parte questo pensiero che si è insinuato...

Come al solito...non si può mai avere tutto nella vita.


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il problema...è che i cavalli piacciono anche a me.Mi piacerebbe andare a vedere una corsa.Non è una 'incompatibilità.
> ho solo paura delle conseguenze che i miei preconcetti mi portano ad ipotizzare.
> 
> Continuo a ripensare alla perfetta sintonia che avevo prima...e questo non va bene..
> ...


 

Giusto per non farti troppe seghe mentali che poi paralizzano la vita......

Lui ha detto che rinuncia all'ippodromo se ha di meglio da fare, a questo punto sta a te trovare di meglio da fare..........  Se poi ha mentito e non trova mai niente di più interessante, mollalo alle sue scommesse!!


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Giusto per non farti troppe seghe mentali che poi paralizzano la vita......
> 
> Lui ha detto che rinuncia all'ippodromo se ha di meglio da fare, a questo punto sta a te trovare di meglio da fare.......... Se poi ha mentito e non trova mai niente di più interessante, mollalo alle sue scommesse!!


 
Penso proprio che farò così...
nel frattempo...andiamo insieme ad una mostra....


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Penso proprio che farò così...
> nel frattempo...andiamo insieme ad una *mostra*....


perchè vuoi iniziare con una donna brutta  ??


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> perchè vuoi iniziare con una donna brutta ??


 
oh SIGNUR!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh SIGNUR!


 
si, comprendimi, ogni tanto anche a me escono delle cazzate simili.....


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2007)

> Sostiene che è stato parecchio tempo senza andare all'ippodromo.E che può rinunciarci quando ha meglio da fare.


certo,  da una dipedenza all'altra.

Dere...spostalo e cammina avanti.


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo, da una dipedenza all'altra.
> 
> Dere...spostalo e cammina avanti.


 
Che confusione...ognuno di voi mi dà la sua opinione...ogni opinione è diversa...
come faccio a capire a chi dare ascolto?

Io non ho voglia di perderlo.


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che confusione...ognuno di voi mi dà la sua opinione...ogni opinione è diversa...
> come faccio a capire a chi dare ascolto?
> 
> Io non ho voglia di perderlo.


 
Tempo fa in un post...mi sono messa dalla parte della moglie del mio ex
Quando lo ha conosciuto..era perfetto...ingegnere, hobbies normalissimi, tennis, sassofono....una persona equilibrata.Senza pensarci troppo si è innamorata...lo ha sposato..PERFETTO NEssun dubbio evidente...nessuna pecca...


RISULTATO: Cornificata nella maniera peggiore, lasciata su un divano mentre rischiava di perdere il bimbo per volare da me, ignara. Tradita mentre incinta.Tradita dopo la nascita del bimbo.

Ma chi può dirlo chi davvero può farci felici?Chi può dire se una persona è migliore o peggiore in base a certi aspetti?Chi può dire quali sono le cose davvero importanti e come le persone reagiscono difronte a certe situazioni?

CHi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2007)

*appunto*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma chi può dirlo chi davvero può farci felici?Chi può dire se una persona è migliore o peggiore in base a certi aspetti?*Chi può dire quali sono le cose davvero importanti e come le persone reagiscono difronte a certe situazioni?*
> 
> CHi?


Non si sa neanche di noi stessi ..figurati degli altri ...ma se una cosa non ti va già in partenza ..perché ostinarsi sapendo già che ci si dovrà fare scorta di maalox e plasil per digerire ..o almeno non vomitare l'indigeribile?
Personalmente ..no le scommesse nooooo!...ma se per te non è un problema...

Col tempo sono diventata più tollerante ..ma per le cose per cui sono intollerante ..non mi smuove più nessuno ...e non sono poche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old fun (30 Gennaio 2007)

*come sapere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Tempo fa in un post...mi sono messa dalla parte della moglie del mio ex
> Quando lo ha conosciuto..era perfetto...ingegnere, hobbies normalissimi, tennis, sassofono....una persona equilibrata.Senza pensarci troppo si è innamorata...lo ha sposato..PERFETTO NEssun dubbio evidente...nessuna pecca...
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo penso mia cara, che nessuno possa avere questa risposta, per quanto tu possa conoscere bene una persona, non potrai mai sapere quando e quanto il suo egoismo si manifesterà.....cosa fare? Non lo so, a volte bisognerebbere cogliere determinati segnali che cmq nel corso del rapporto si manifestano, ma sono estremamente convinto che persone di un certo tipo (quali reputo noi siamo) nel momento in cui si innamorano lasciano correre, e questi corrono a farsi i fatti loro..........
P.S.:capito perchè corro????
Mi alleno, e così magari quando partono li prendo.....


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2007)

---


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Gennaio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che confusione...ognuno di voi mi dà la sua opinione...ogni opinione è diversa...
> come faccio a capire a chi dare ascolto?
> 
> Io non ho voglia di perderlo.


 
Le opinioni sono sempre personali, ciò che conta è ciò che tu deciderai di fare......

Anch'io non stimo molto chi scommette sui cavalli, come non stimo chi sperpera dei capitali alle macchinette dei bar. Ciò non toglie che se una persona ti interessa, devi comprendere per correttezza di giudizio, se ciò che fa è un vizio o se è un "perdere tempo".

Nel secondo caso, di sicuro non corri pericoli, nel primo invece hai sempre la possibilità di vedere le sue intenzioni a "perdere il vizio". Fatto anche questo tentativo, solo un folle ti direbbe, vai avanti e goditi la storia.

Per farsi del male si è sempre in tempo, però credo che se ci si fermasse sempre sulle apparenze, nessuno vivrebbe la propria vita....


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si sa neanche di noi stessi ..figurati degli altri ...ma se una cosa non ti va già in partenza ..perché ostinarsi sapendo già che ci si dovrà fare scorta di maalox e plasil per digerire ..o almeno non vomitare l'indigeribile?​
> Personalmente ..no le scommesse nooooo!...ma se per te non è un problema...​
> 
> Col tempo sono diventata più tollerante ..ma per le cose per cui sono intollerante ..non mi smuove più nessuno ...e non sono poche...


 

Io sono una shopping addicted.Ho l'armadio che trabocca di vestiti che non mi servono.
Mio padre gioca al superenalotto...tutte le settimane.
La mia amica ha una passione per i trucchi...per non finendo una trousse...ne acquista in continuazione per il gusto di cambiare...

Chi mi dice che non siano manifestazioni di dipendenza...simili a ...cose + evidentemente  e tradizionalmente viste come AZZARDO?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2007)

*infatti...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Io sono una shopping addicted.Ho l'armadio che trabocca di vestiti che non mi servono.





dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mio padre gioca al superenalotto...tutte le settimane.​
> La mia amica ha una passione per i trucchi...per non finendo una trousse...ne acquista in continuazione per il gusto di cambiare...​
> 
> Chi mi dice che non siano manifestazioni di dipendenza...simili a ...cose + evidentemente e tradizionalmente viste come AZZARDO?​



..a parte dipendenza da sostanze e altre situazioni gravi.. conta la tua tolleranza personale a delle cose ..io non tollererei ..ma io non tollero inezie come occhiali da sole ..auto con i vetri oscurati ...e altre idiozie del genere ..ognuno dà un valore abnorme a particolari che considera indizio di altro ..​
Se uno mi dice che si diverte per Boldi De Sica nella doccia ..con me ha chiuso 

	
	
		
		
	


	


P.S. So che potrei essere depennata per i cassetti stracolmi di golf neri dello stesso modello o per cassetti esplosivi di biancheria intima ..pazienza...ognuno è come è ..ma mi piglio ..chi mi somiglia ..già così le sorprese non mancano


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..a parte dipendenza da sostanze e altre situazioni gravi.. conta la tua tolleranza personale a delle cose ..io non tollererei ..ma io non tollero inezie come occhiali da sole ..auto con i vetri oscurati ...e altre idiozie del genere ..ognuno dà un valore abnorme a particolari che considera indizio di altro ..​
> Se uno mi dice che si diverte per Boldi De Sica nella doccia ..con me ha chiuso


 
 e con verdone?


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..a parte dipendenza da sostanze e altre situazioni gravi.. conta la tua tolleranza personale a delle cose ..io non tollererei ..ma io non tollero inezie come occhiali da sole ..auto con i vetri oscurati ...e altre idiozie del genere ..ognuno dà un valore abnorme a particolari che considera indizio di altro ..​Se uno mi dice che si diverte per Boldi De Sica nella doccia ..con me ha chiuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..a parte dipendenza da sostanze e altre situazioni gravi.. conta la tua tolleranza personale a delle cose ..io non tollererei ..ma io non tollero inezie come occhiali da sole ..auto con i vetri oscurati ...e altre idiozie del genere ..ognuno dà un valore abnorme a particolari che considera indizio di altro ..​Se uno mi dice che si diverte per Boldi De Sica nella doccia ..con me ha chiuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidenti....

quanto hai avuto ragione...
proprio non ce l'ho fatta.....

Ci stavo bene...ma quel tarlo...in realtà...c'è stata una cosa...che proprio...mi ha fatto....scoppiare....RUSSA DA MORIRE::::::::::

Basta....gli ho detto addio.Gli ho detto onestamente che gli voglio bene...ma non scatta...quel qualcosa in +..

Lui sostiene che in relatà io stia solo scappando...

Si...da una storia che non sento possa decollare........

Ho capito che quando mi accanisco in certi post...è perchè non voglio accettare queello che il mio cuore mi dice..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*..dipende ..tutto dipende*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Accidenti....
> 
> quanto hai avuto ragione...
> proprio non ce l'ho fatta.....
> ...


Nel mio film preferito "Come eravamo" lui e lei passano la notte insieme (in una situazione inaspettata) e al mattino lui si scusa se ha russato e lei risponde che le piace sentire russare ....ma lui era ..Robert Redford 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















..il tuo lui ..no 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old fun (31 Gennaio 2007)

*boh????*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel mio film preferito "Come eravamo" lui e lei passano la notte insieme (in una situazione inaspettata) e al mattino lui si scusa se ha russato e lei risponde che le piace sentire russare ....ma lui era ..Robert Redford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ripeto boh........, signore e signori, ma veramente siamo a questi livelli?
Molli uno perchè russa? Perchè il dentifricio è strizzato non alla base?
Ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo una storia con qualcuno?
Forse è meglio farsi na bella scopata e ognuno a casa sua...................


----------



## Lettrice (31 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ripeto boh........, signore e signori, ma veramente siamo a questi livelli?
> Molli uno perchè russa? Perchè il dentifricio è strizzato non alla base?
> Ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo una storia con qualcuno?
> Forse è meglio farsi na bella scopata e ognuno a casa sua...................


Ti quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*lettura superficiale...*



fun ha detto:


> Ripeto boh........, signore e signori, ma veramente siamo a questi livelli?
> Molli uno perchè russa? Perchè il dentifricio è strizzato non alla base?
> Ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo una storia con qualcuno?
> Forse è meglio farsi na bella scopata e ognuno a casa sua...................


Sia Dererum sia io dicevamo proprio il contrario ..che se dai importanza a fesserie è perché la persona non ti interessa..
Però con uno con gli occhiali da sole non ci parlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















​


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ripeto boh........, signore e signori, ma veramente siamo a questi livelli?
> Molli uno perchè russa? Perchè il dentifricio è strizzato non alla base?
> Ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo una storia con qualcuno?
> Forse è meglio farsi na bella scopata e ognuno a casa sua...................


 
no comment
certo che non lo mollo perchè russa...è uno dei fattori.
Insieme al fatto principale che se trovo tutte queste motivazioni evidentemente non sono presa al 100%!E siccome una storia la voglio, ma non tanto per avere compagnia, ma perchè devo essere convinta...grazie e arrivederci.Non posso stare con una persona e pensare in continuazione: e ma questo non mi piace...ma quello potrebbe essere diverso....questo non va bene....è evidente che mi manca quel qualcosa che mi fa innamorare e che fa sparire tutti i difetti!!!


Comnuque è importante anche il russare...con uno che russa..non ci vivo proprio.Non ho chiuso occhio.Ma ti pare che vivo una vita di inferno con uno che si sente da milano a verona...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ripeto boh........, signore e signori, ma veramente siamo a questi livelli?
> Molli uno perchè russa? Perchè il dentifricio è strizzato non alla base?
> Ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo una storia con qualcuno?
> Forse è meglio farsi na bella scopata e ognuno a casa sua...................


 
Innanzitutto la scopata non c'è stata.
Ha dormito a casa perchè abita lontano.
Ma ci fosse anche stata...non avrei cambiato idea.
Vogliamo una storia con qualcuno..si signore..e con ciò?Deve andare bene qualunque cosa o possiamo scegliere ciò che è meglio per noi?Compreso il sentirsi talmente coinvolte da far sparire certi dettagli??


----------



## Old fun (31 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sia Dererum sia io dicevamo proprio il contrario ..che se dai importanza a fesserie è perché la persona non ti interessa..​Però con uno con gli occhiali da sole non ci parlo


 
Beh penso che sia quello che cmq ho scritto anche io, per me è abbstanza chiaro che si da più importanza alle scommesse dei cavalli, al russare (derer non è personale credimi)
allora la storia tanto importante non deve essere.
Come ho scritto a questo punto la domanda è: Si voleva la storia??????
P.S.: e se gli occhiali da sole sono da vista? Ci parli?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Gennaio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Beh penso che sia quello che cmq ho scritto anche io, per me è abbstanza chiaro che si da più importanza alle scommesse dei cavalli, al russare (derer non è personale credimi)
> allora la storia tanto importante non deve essere.
> Come ho scritto a questo punto la domanda è: Si voleva la storia??????
> P.S.: e se gli occhiali da sole sono da vista? Ci parli?


 
ma cosa vuol dire si voleva la storia?
Io mica vado a vanti coi paraocchi.
La volevra conosco meglio questa persona rispetto a 3 settimane fa, a 3 giorni fa, a ieri mattina.
E se posso scendere ad un compromesso, a 2...anche a 3...va bene..ma se arriviamo a dover sempre domandarci: ma è la scelta giusta...che senso ha?
Ad ogni modo...una parte di me gli è affezionata.Gli vuol bene.Ma non riesco a togliermi i tarli che via via si sono creati nella mia testa conoscendolo sempre meglio.

non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.Onestamente.Non è che uno conosce una persona e necessariamente ci sta insieme 6  o 10 mesi prima di capire che non fa per te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*terribile*



fun ha detto:


> Beh penso che sia quello che cmq ho scritto anche io, per me è abbstanza chiaro che si da più importanza alle scommesse dei cavalli, al russare (derer non è personale credimi)allora la storia tanto importante non deve essere.





fun ha detto:


> Come ho scritto a questo punto la domanda è: Si voleva la storia??????​*P.S.: e se gli occhiali da sole sono da vista? Ci parli?*


A meno che non abbia problemi di fotosensibilità...è quasi peggio: vuol far finta di non essere miope!​ 

P.S. Sempre nel fim di cui parlavo Robert Redford si mette gli occhiali da sole quando si fa l'amante


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*non ho visto il film*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A meno che non abbia problemi di fotosensibilità...è quasi peggio: vuol far finta di non essere miope!​
> P.S. Sempre nel fim di cui parlavo Robert Redford si mette gli occhiali da sole quando si fa l'amante




Io li porto indipendentemente dall'amante, ho gli occhi chiari, e mi da fastidio la luce....
Condannato???​


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Effettivamente....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> no comment
> certo che non lo mollo perchè russa...è uno dei fattori.
> Insieme al fatto principale che se trovo tutte queste motivazioni evidentemente non sono presa al 100%!E siccome una storia la voglio, ma non tanto per avere compagnia, ma perchè devo essere convinta...grazie e arrivederci.*Non posso stare con una persona e pensare in continuazione: e ma questo non mi piace...ma quello potrebbe essere diverso....questo non va bene.*...è evidente che mi manca quel qualcosa che mi fa innamorare e che fa sparire tutti i difetti!!!
> 
> ...


Già nel momento in cui te lo devi domandare....vuol dire che qualcosa non va.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se ti innamori ti chiedi solo...ma come è potuto accadere?
Il resto non lo vedi (almeno non subito!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2007)

*...*



fun ha detto:


> Io li porto indipendentemente dall'amante, ho gli occhi chiari, e mi da fastidio la luce....
> Condannato???


...amo solo occhi marroni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





....mio padre aveva occhi azzurri e diceva che aveva gli occhi delle aquile che sfidano il sole...

A parte battute e pregiudizi..per me è basilare guardare le persone negli occhi e ..gli uomini ancor di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*sono d'accordo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...amo solo occhi marroni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda guardare le persone negli occhi sono palesemente d'accordo con te, anche se mi capita sempre + spesso di incontrare rappresentanti del gentil sesso con gli occhiali da sole al supermercato o in lavanderia o in negozi vari......e li che vedi (beh a quel punto sono costretto a rivolgere il mio sguardo ad altro)
Per quanto mi riguarda io ne faccio un uso purtroppo necessario per una sorta di condanna che ho da 35 anni. Sai quanti 4 occhi mi sono dovuto sorbire?
Mi dicono che peraltro che quest'anno sono di moda gli occhialuti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2007)

*gli occhialuti ..*

..per necessità hanno il loro fascino..da intellettuale 

	
	
		
		
	


	






fun ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda guardare le persone negli occhi sono palesemente d'accordo con te, anche se mi capita sempre + spesso di incontrare rappresentanti del gentil sesso con gli occhiali da sole al supermercato o in lavanderia o in negozi vari......e li che vedi (beh a quel punto sono costretto a rivolgere il mio sguardo ad altro)
> Per quanto mi riguarda io ne faccio un uso purtroppo necessario per una sorta di condanna che ho da 35 anni. Sai quanti 4 occhi mi sono dovuto sorbire?
> Mi dicono che peraltro che quest'anno sono di moda gli occhialuti


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Già nel momento in cui te lo devi domandare....vuol dire che qualcosa non va.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello che non so è quando può scattare l'innamoramento.

Magari scatta scoprendo un lato che non conoscevi..perchè questo avvenga, devi conoscere meglio l'altra persona.
Ma in questo caso...non so.......è vero che sono confusa dal pensiero del mio ex...ma ci sono state tante cose che mi hanno fatto dubitare che potesse essere un compagno..
(anche se in effetti aveva un modo di trattarmi splendido e se sapeva farmi sentire importante...)


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *quello che non so è quando può scattare l'innamoramento.*
> 
> Magari scatta scoprendo un lato che non conoscevi..perchè questo avvenga, devi conoscere meglio l'altra persona.
> Ma in questo caso...non so.......è vero che sono confusa dal pensiero del mio ex...ma ci sono state tante cose che mi hanno fatto dubitare che potesse essere un compagno..
> (anche se in effetti aveva un modo di trattarmi splendido e se sapeva farmi sentire importante...)


MHHHHH.... non ci credo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se una persona è in grado di farti innamorare...lo senti quasi a pelle...ti accorgi che non riesci a non pensare a lei...che desideri avere un contatto quando non c'è....insommmaaa...*lo sai!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> MHHHHH.... non ci credo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo!
Ma qui il problema, secondo me, sta a monte e cioè nella ricerca del compagno,
sono cose che devono capitare naturalmente e senza fretta, se si cerca spasmodicamente A B C... e poi si analizza a tavolino.. niente emozioni, niente tuffi al cuore ecc... diventa freddo calcolo come i matrimoni combinati di una volta... e *non "sai" un bel niente.*


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo!
> Ma qui il problema, secondo me, sta a monte e cioè nella ricerca del compagno,
> sono cose che devono capitare naturalmente e senza fretta, se si cerca spasmodicamente A B C... e poi si analizza a tavolino.. niente emozioni, niente tuffi al cuore ecc... diventa freddo calcolo come i matrimoni combinati di una volta... e *non "sai" un bel niente.*


 
Già,è proprio questo il problema.Unito al fatto...che non ho ancora la testa e il cuore liberi.....


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Appunto*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già,è proprio questo il problema.Unito al fatto...che non ho ancora la testa e il cuore liberi.....


Alla fine fra quel che senti e quel che credi di sapere.......................NON sai un bel niente! ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine fra quel che senti e quel che credi di sapere.......................NON sai un bel niente! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si è davvero un casino...come mi ci raccapezzo?


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Si è davvero un casino...come mi ci raccapezzo?


 
In realtà..lo so da me....

Il salto tra l'età adolescenziale ( che non è detto finisca con l'adolescenza) e l'età adulta...consiste proprio nel fare delle scelte.E..nel sapersi prendere degli impegni.
Questo per me vuol dire finirla di stare dietro ad un uomo che mi dà emozioni ma nulla di più..che mi impedisce di avere una vita reale e normale...che mi fa soffrire..ma al tempo stesso mi protegge dall'uscire allo scoperto e provare a mettermi in gioco seriamente.

E riconoscere che non troverò mai il principe azzurro...e che io sono la prima ad avere dei difetti ...ENORMI...magari non russo...ma sono una ragazzina capricciosa che gioca a volte con i sentimenti degli altri...


C'est tout.


----------

